# Looking for another Air Cub



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I am in the market for another Air Cub in good condition. I would prefer one with low hours and both curb brooms. 
Thanks


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

whats an air cub?? I saw your post in another section about heavy equipmnet forum. I checked it out and its pretty good, thanks.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Air Cub is a vacume sweeper mounted on a Isuzu truck by Elgin, used to clean parking lots, streets etc. This is the one we are using now but I would like a backup or replace it with a new one and use mine as the backup.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

ya ok , that is really nice. We pick up the trash by hand 5- mornings a week at a local wal-mart. That truck sure would be handy.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

We did that @ 3 stores like you do here for 2 years with STIHL back pack vacumes. our price was high enough to warent buying this truck. I am gitting older and walking around on a hard serfice for 4 hours a day was gitting to me so I figured the income would make the payments. well it did and with the added work we got because of the lettering on the side it more then doubbled the work we had to do. In 1 year we have growen enough that if this truck broke down we could not do it all by hand so that is why I need the backup.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Bump still looking


----------

